# Royal Malaysian Navy takes delivery of its first submarine



## CougarKing (23 Feb 2009)

Sorry for posting this late, but better late than never.

Another Commonwealth nation's navy finally takes delivery of its first sub.





> from Mypaper 29 January 2009







KD Tun Razak


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

Commonwealth?

Did I miss something in my History classes?


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did I miss something in my History classes?



It was never mention in my classes, but there is 
a lot of countries in the Commonwealth


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

Silly me.   :-\


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Silly me.   :-\



Sorry, but I'm not in the same opinion as you on that  .

It took me by surprise when I realised it... recently  ;D!


----------



## Redeye (23 Feb 2009)

Malaysia joined in 1957 as the Federation of Malaya.



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Commonwealth?
> 
> Did I miss something in my History classes?


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

Redeye said:
			
		

> Malaysia joined in 1957 as the Federation of Malaya.



That was after I had attained the rank of Centurion, and worked on the tank.


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> That was after I had attained the rank of Centurion, and worked on the tank.



My! You were precocious!

"Âge:    55 "

So, born in or around 1954, achieve Centurion around 3 years old!!!


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> My! You were precocious!
> 
> "Âge:    55 "
> 
> So, born in or around 1954, achieve Centurion around 3 years old!!!



So?  It was hereditary.     ;D


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  It was hereditary.     ;D



Well...

Would you adopt me then ?
I'm an orphan, so my parents won't protest...
... and you're almost old enough to be my dad   !


----------



## aesop081 (23 Feb 2009)

Another nation adding submarines to its fleet. Its a good thing that we have made alot of progress in removing ASW from the list of things Canada is capable of.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Feb 2009)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Another nation adding submarines to its fleet. Its a good thing that we have made alot of progress in removing ASW from the list of things Canada is capable of.



All part of that there "Peace Dividend".........You know, the one that they have been using up since 1953.


----------



## CougarKing (3 Oct 2009)

This submarine actually arrived last month at its new homeport in Malaysia, IIRC.


----------



## kkwd (3 Oct 2009)

That sub looks  familiar.


----------

